# Stump Grinders - Gas vs. Diesel



## ABC Stump (Oct 21, 2006)

I work with a Rayco 1625 and I'm considering a larger machine. I still want a self propelled, just more power. It should be obvious what the difference is between my 25 HP gasoline engine compared to a larger 50 or 60 HP diesel but my knowledge is limited. Not considering all the technical numbers, what can I really expect to see that is different, e.i. time, ease, etc? The difference in price is huge and I need to know what the benefits would be.

:help:


----------



## SinglerM (Oct 21, 2006)

*Gas vs. Diesel*

Hi ABC Stump,

I recently purchased a Carlton SP4012. I decided to get it equipped with the Briggs and Stratton Vanguard 35 as opposed to the Lombardini diesel. This thread may help you a bit. I gave a lot of consideration to both options. Hope it helps.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37115

What particular stumpgrinder are you considering/

Take care,
Mitch


----------



## ABC Stump (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm only familiar with the Rayco so I'm considering the RG50. However I'm also interested in the Carlton SP7015 or comparable models. Any suggestions? A dealer in Houston has informed me that the Rayco 1635 will be available with a diesel this year. I'm not sure that step up would be make that much difference.


----------



## mtcates (Oct 22, 2006)

There wil be a huge difference between your 25 HP machine and 50 to 60 HP diesel. My guess is the comparison would be about a ratio of 4 to 1 in grinding speed. The wheel maintenance is not nearly as critical in that power range because the cutter wheel has enough torque to shread the stump even when the teeth are dull. I would recommend a machine with a belt or gear drive to the cutter wheel rather than the Hydrostat drive. All being equal, the mechanical drive will transfer more power to the cutter wheel and have better grinding performance. A belt drive machine is less expensive also. Here is a picture of my machine. http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24823&d=1120561209


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Oct 22, 2006)

Gas v Diesel ,4 times the engine life span,better fuel economy,usualy more engine torque,in a nut shell deisels rule full stop!!..


----------



## SinglerM (Oct 23, 2006)

*Differences between 4012 and 1635.*

Hi ABC,

I compared the Rayco 1635 and the carlton SP4012. The carlton model you mentioned is bigger than the 4012, so I wasn't considering that one.

My comparison of features between the 1635 and 4012 showed.

1. (small point) The 4012 has a 10 gallon fuel tank vs. the 1635's 6 gallon.
2. The 4012 has a hydraulic tonque extension to advanc the cutter wheel into the stump, the 1635 doesn't have this. I believe you drive it foward into the stump as you cut. The Carlton tongue extension allows for a more controlled and smooth cuts.
3. The 4012 has hydraulic drive. The 1635 has some sort of chain drive. (I haven't seen this myself, I recall reading it here somewhere.) You'd be familiar with what comes on the Rayco's.
4.(small point) The extra wheels that come on the 4012 remove with one 1.5" bolt each. on the 1635, each wheel is removed with 2 small bolts each.
5. The 4012 is constructed with 1/8" and 1/4" sheet steel throughout. The 1635 is square steel tubing and the main cover is thin gauge sheet metal. The weight of the 4012 is 1,600 lbs. vs. the 1,300 lbs for the 1635. The overall construction, the tongue extension assembly, the hydraulic drive are what makes for the higher weight.
6. The Carlton SP 4012 is available from the factory with the Dura-disk for an upgrade cost of $700. If you want to add one to the 1635, you have to order one from newriverequip.com for $1,200 plus shipping.
7.(small point) The 4012 is available is multiple colors. I got mine in red. The 1635 is in the standard color only.
8. The only selling point I could find for the 1635 was price. Rayco will come down alot on the 1635. Carlton won't. I really felt that the Carlton is the better machine(between the 4012 and the 1635, anyway.), so that's what I bought.

The Carlton 7015 is a bigger machine than either the 4012 or the Rayco 1635. Which is the size machine I was looking at.



Take care,
Mitch


----------



## jazak (Oct 23, 2006)

Like I said on LS, that Carlton SP7015 is the one I would get. Don't waste your time with a gas.


----------

